#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по проклятьям.

## Вячеслав.В

Привет, всем! Хотел бы задать такой вопрос. Как я читал, в японских школах Сингон и Тэндай, существуют проклятия врагов которые можно применять в некоторых ситуациях. И хочу узнать существуют ли подобные практики в Гелуг и других школах буддизма?

----------


## Shus

А Вам зачем, если не секрет?

----------


## Вячеслав.В

> А Вам зачем, если не секрет?


Да нет конечно, не секрет. Просто буддизм, как я понимаю говорит только о всестрадании и любви, а тут на тебе.... :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> Просто буддизм, как я понимаю говорит только о всестрадании и любви, а тут на тебе....


Первый раз слышу такое определение. 

В тантре (определенных циклах) такого хватает (не только проклятий, но и убийств, см. абхичара). Однако, считается, что это доступно только единичным высокореализованным личностям. Вам же, скорее всего, объяснят, что все это символично, иносказательно, на тайном языке и т.п. 

В практических целях можете поинтересоваться дхарани-сутрами (ставшие потом крия-тантрой). Их огромное количество и там не требуется особых посвящений. В них полный набор любых защит и действий, в том числе есть и проклятья, НЯП. 
Вот, к примеру, очень известный текст на все случаи жизни:  https://webshus.ru/19408

----------

Алик (20.04.2022)

----------


## Павел Б

> Просто буддизм, как я понимаю говорит только о всестрадании и любви, а тут на тебе....


Как я понимаю, про семьдесят семь раз прощать, подставить щёки, вырвать свой глаз, отрубить свою руку и любить, любить, любить - это другая религия.

Как там принято у них - "Убивай их всех, господь узнает своих."

----------


## Алик

В христианской церкви тоже был (а может и сейчас есть)  обряд пострашнее анафемы. Псалмокатара называется - " Псалмокатара отлучал провинившегося от церкви, предавал его в руки «диавола», проклинал и призывал на его голову неудачи и страдания.
В такое проклятие верили, считалось, что человек, подвергнутый этому обряду через некоторое время «чернеет», «вспухает», «расседается» и подпадает под Божий гнев. А тело проклятого после смерти сохраняет безобразный вид и не тлеет..." , https://rrnews.ru/chto-takoie-khrist...-psalmokatara/

----------


## Галина_Сур

Могу с уверенностью сказать, что в Практиках буддизма нет проклятий, ибо практика буддизма-это реализация его, буддизма, воззрения, то есть сам плод,истинное понимание.
И буддизм не о всестродании и любви, прощении, принятии или отвержении и проклятиях. Ритуал в буддизме, например в тантритческом, имеет свою цель-указать на суть, не более.  ну а если говорить про народный буддизм-то там может быть намешано всего и вся, как и в любой религии, которая смешиваеться с культурой народа.

----------

Гошка (21.04.2022), Майме (27.04.2022), Павел Б (20.04.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Главный враг -- это собственные мешающие чувства во главе которых стоит неведение. Попробуйте с этого начать.

----------


## Павел Б

> если говорить про народный буддизм-то там может быть намешано всего и вся, как и в любой религии, которая смешиваеться с культурой народа.


И принимать многочисленные и многовековые наслоения традиционных местных народных добавлений - за суть Буддизма - на мой взгляд, ошибочно.

----------

Айрат (20.04.2022), Галина_Сур (20.04.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> Да нет конечно, не секрет. Просто буддизм, как я понимаю говорит только о всестрадании и любви, а тут на тебе....


Тяжелое наследие индуизма наверн, вот про Дурвасу например посмотрите https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...B0%D1%81%D0%B0 
Дурваса вполне мог за дурные манеры пожелать отправиться человеку туда, куда Макар телят не гонял.

В буддизме с другой стороны любят рассказывать, что вести себя непочтительно, особенно с реализованными гражданаме - это создавать себе крайне дурную карму, ведущую в несчастные уделы.

----------


## Shus

> И принимать многочисленные и многовековые наслоения традиционных местных народных добавлений - за суть Буддизма - на мой взгляд, ошибочно.


Я понимаю, что Вы наверняка знаете, что такое истинный буддизм. 
Однако, не следует быть таким категоричным. Последователи учений тертонов и махасиддхов могут Вас не понять (и даже осудить). И  махаянцы, скорее всего, будут недовольны.

----------

Хольгер (21.04.2022)

----------


## Павел Б

> Я понимаю, что Вы наверняка знаете, что такое истинный буддизм. 
> Однако, не следует быть таким категоричным. Последователи учений тертонов и махасиддхов могут Вас не понять (и даже осудить). И  махаянцы, скорее всего, будут недовольны.


Уделите время осознанию Четырёх Благородных Истин.

Возможно, за это время вы поймёте разницу между моими словами: "суть Буддизма" и вашими словами: "истинный буддизм".

----------

Shus (20.04.2022)

----------


## Гошка

> Первый раз слышу такое определение. 
> 
> В тантре (определенных циклах) такого хватает (не только проклятий, но и убийств, см. абхичара). Однако, считается, что это доступно только единичным высокореализованным личностям. Вам же, скорее всего, объяснят, что все это символично, иносказательно, на тайном языке и т.п. 
> 
> В практических целях можете поинтересоваться дхарани-сутрами (ставшие потом крия-тантрой). Их огромное количество и там не требуется особых посвящений. В них полный набор любых защит и действий, в том числе есть и проклятья, НЯП. 
> Вот, к примеру, очень известный текст на все случаи жизни:  https://webshus.ru/19408


Не помните: Будда реально кого- нибудь проклинал, или учил этому ??




> 3. «Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня». У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается.
> 4. «Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня». У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается.
> 5. Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.
> 202. Нет огня большего, чем страсть; нет беды большей, чем ненависть; нет несчастья большего, чем тело; нет счастья, равного спокойствию.

----------

Shus (22.04.2022)

----------


## Кокотик

> махаянцы, скорее всего, будут недовольны.


Проклянут?

Вообще, чтобы понять, было ли "проклятие" благом или не благом, нужно знать, к чему бы привела карма существа без проклятия. Так что пока такого понимания нет, то от негативных пожеланий лучше воздержаться.

----------


## Shus

> Вообще, чтобы понять, было ли "проклятие" благом или не благом, нужно знать, к чему бы привела карма существа без проклятия. Так что пока такого понимания нет, то от негативных пожеланий лучше воздержаться.


Да, так в неком общебуддийском смысле.
Однако вопрос ТС задал в разделе Тибетский буддизм/Гелуг. А в этой ветви буддизма свои особенности, причем отраженные в _канонических текстах_. Хотя для кого-то это конечно "наслоения".

----------


## Кокотик

> Да, так в неком общебуддийском смысле.
> Однако вопрос ТС задал в разделе Тибетский буддизм/Гелуг. А в этой ветви буддизма свои особенности, причем отраженные в _канонических текстах_. Хотя для кого-то это конечно "наслоения".


В буддийских школах я предпочитаю искать общее, а не разногласия :-)

----------

Shus (22.04.2022)

----------


## Эвенгар

> Привет, всем! Хотел бы задать такой вопрос. Как я читал, в японских школах Сингон и Тэндай, существуют проклятия врагов которые можно применять в некоторых ситуациях. И хочу узнать существуют ли подобные практики в Гелуг и других школах буддизма?


В связи с отсутствием "Я" нет друзей и врагов

----------


## Вячеслав.В

Спасибо всем, кто принял участие в обсуждении. Было очень познавательно!

----------

